
I Was Suspended from Facebook for My #MeToo Post - ritchiea
https://medium.com/@dcopaken/sunday-night-like-so-many-other-women-i-created-a-metoo-post-65574472c33e
======
yladiz
I think Facebook automatically detected the photo as being sexually explicit
and possibly harassing, so it flagged the account automatically (I would guess
the ML algorithms were trained on photos like that). At least it was brought
back quickly, although the process for appeal should be easier in cases like
this (someone from Facebook, can you comment on how easy the process is?).

A similar thing happened when my friend when he outed a person who sexually
assaulted his ex-girlfriend a few years ago, and the post (which got flagged
most likely due to heated discussion about the accused person) was flagged and
removed automatically. My friend seemed to not know how to bring it back, so I
guess the process for appeal is vague or not easy.

------
yipopov
It should be painfully obvious why she was she was suspended for posting that
stuff.

~~~
jabot
It isn't to me.

Could you please elaborate?

~~~
ctdonath
Photos of genitalia are typically grounds for deletion/suspension in most
social circles.

~~~
michalskop
It depends very much on context, doesn't it? There are probably not many
social circles suspending you for photos like this one:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phan_Thi_Kim_Phuc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phan_Thi_Kim_Phuc)
(or those in the OP's article)

~~~
tekproxy
Facebook doesn't wasn't dongs in people's feeds. Scroll, scroll, penis.

------
Overtonwindow
This is a little bit of a non-issue at the moment. Facebook restored her
photos, but there might have just been the algorithm mistake that happens
often.

~~~
michalskop
"The algorithm" should never be an excuse. There are many real people on many
levels of responsibility behind "the algorithm". Facebook restored it only
because the story gained a traction (it is even on HN, right?). What is the
rate between restored and not-restored in such cases if the story is not as
prominent as this one?

------
jasonmaydie
Come on I can't even view this stuff at work. Put a NSFW warning on it or
something.

------
jbob2000
She posted pictures of nudity. I read this at work. Warning, dick pic inside!

~~~
ballenf
Start drafting your Medium piece talking about getting fired for supporting
the #MeToo movement.

Seriously, I don't think any reasonable employer is going to take any action
against someone viewing this. PR nightmare.

~~~
jbob2000
If someone walks by my desk and sees a picture of a dick, they have no idea
that I'm reading about the Me Too movement. All they see is dick. And they
don't confront me about it, they quietly say to their manager, "hey, this guy
was looking at dicks on his work computer and I saw it, I feel sexually
harassed". Boom. Instantly fired.

------
tekproxy
Humanities major is "traumatized" by getting temporarily banned from Facebook
for posting artsy dick pics.

------
orwin
I don't really like facebook, but the two reactions (putting it down and
putting it up again) were appropriate. The first one show that the algorithm
do its job, the second show that a human factor still exist. However i agree
with the poster: if facebook do not put a mean to reach out in the put-down
email, this is a mistake that should be fixed.

~~~
icebraining
The algorithm could flag it for human review instead of deleting it
automatically, though.

------
Knufen
Of course she was suspended, taking justice into your own hands is never okay
(unless you are defending yourself in the moment). She becomes judge, jury and
executioner in the moment she shares those pictures online.

~~~
yladiz
You could take this argument and say that women shouldn't directly say that
they were raped because it's taking justice into their own hands (by telling
others about the misdeed rather than letting it happen in a court). The reason
she was suspended was not because she "took justice into her own hands," it
was because the photo was explicit and an algorithm automatically suspended
the account.

~~~
Knufen
No you can't. There is very fine silver lining between the two. She should
have blurred out the face of the man as it can have very serious
consequences(perhaps not in this case). I'm not condoning his actions but his
trial should be through legal means and not a possible public lynching.

~~~
yladiz
It's the same as taking a photo of someone on the street in general, except
this time the man flashed her. Would you say the same for someone who takes a
photo with a clear face of someone on a food stand? Plus, it was 30 years ago,
not yesterday, so it would be beyond the statue of limitations anyway.

